# BOBBY MARTNEN has joined this forum!!!



## Bobby Martnen (Nov 6, 2018)

Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!




So I guess that is not a tube of Mentos in your pocket.


----------



## Bobby Martnen (Nov 6, 2018)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Bobby Martnen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!
> ...



lol


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!


_What exactly makes you excited to be here?_

_Things, stuff, welcome to the forum._


----------



## Bobby Martnen (Nov 6, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Bobby Martnen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!
> ...


I'm a refugee from another forum. I've heard this forum has free speech, and I like free speech forums.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby Martnen said:
> ...




Like I told my buddy Tommy:

"You don't have to live like a refugee"


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby Martnen said:
> ...




Obviously you have not met the Maudes yet.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby Martnen said:
> ...


_Yes, the staff here are far more lax. _

_I guess since you didn't explain in your introduction, what are your positions on some topics which are important to you, and what label do you apply to yourself in terms of political ideology?_


----------



## Bobby Martnen (Nov 6, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I guess since you didn't explain in your introduction, what are your positions on some topics which are important to you, and what label do you apply to yourself in terms of political ideology?_



Alt-light.


----------



## night_son (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!



Argh! Matey. Welcome aboard.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _I guess since you didn't explain in your introduction, what are your positions on some topics which are important to you, and what label do you apply to yourself in terms of political ideology?_
> ...



Smart move. Don't put a target on your back in the Intro thread..  You'll do fine..  Welcome smart one.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _I guess since you didn't explain in your introduction, what are your positions on some topics which are important to you, and what label do you apply to yourself in terms of political ideology?_
> ...


_Okay, simply calling yourself Alt-Right doesn't really explain much, since a large number of them only call themselves that to annoy the left. Are you "Alt-Right" in the sense that you separate yourself from the Republican Party, or are you Alt-Right in the sense that you're a 'Kekistan Memelord'._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 6, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Bobby Martnen said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_Aww, you told him too much. Now the thread won't explode with warring partyarchs. _


----------



## Bobby Martnen (Nov 6, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Okay, simply calling yourself Alt-Right doesn't really explain much, since a large number of them only call themselves that to annoy the left. Are you "Alt-Right" in the sense that you separate yourself from the Republican Party, or are you Alt-Right in the sense that you're a 'Kekistan Memelord'._



Alt-light, not alt-right.

I'm more right wing than mainstream republicans, I love Kekistan/memes type of stuff, but I'm not racist/antisemitic like the true alt-right.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _I guess since you didn't explain in your introduction, what are your positions on some topics which are important to you, and what label do you apply to yourself in terms of political ideology?_
> ...


Lol that's pretty good! Welcome have fun.


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 6, 2018)

Welcome. It was me who introduced him to this forum. We are friends on faceook. Good friends actually.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

Come on!!!
  It took this long?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Okay, simply calling yourself Alt-Right doesn't really explain much, since a large number of them only call themselves that to annoy the left. Are you "Alt-Right" in the sense that you separate yourself from the Republican Party, or are you Alt-Right in the sense that you're a 'Kekistan Memelord'._
> ...


_Not so much the "True Alt-Right" as much as those who declare themselves part of the movement in order to gain further attention. They call those "1488-ers". Regardless, thanks for the specification. _


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!




I'm pretty excited too. I was hoping you could autograph my book for me .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> Welcome. It was me who introduced him to this forum. We are friends on faceook. Good friends actually.



  Hey Mort!!
Long time no see!!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 6, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby Martnen said:
> ...


Watch your language, kid.


----------



## beautress (Nov 7, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!


Welcome to USMB, Bobby. Hope you enjoy the boards if you ever come back.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Nov 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


_I get that a lot, maybe next time... no guarantees~_


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Ah ah ah leave her alone, Hoss don't make me go medieval on you


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 7, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby Martnen said:
> ...



Undoubtedly you were on another board you considered free speech oriented as well.  Perhaps you learned something?


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 9, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> I'm a refugee from another forum. I've heard this forum has free speech, and I like free speech forums


Relatively. But not "free speech" as the left defines it. No rioting, and a few other things.


----------



## Dyavion (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!


Welcome, Bobby.
We're pretty tolerant here, and you're got LOTS of right wingers to keep you company, so I hope you'll feel right at home.
Have a donut.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Nov 12, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> Welcome. It was me who introduced him to this forum. We are friends on faceook. Good friends actually.


Way to go Morty.

Welcome to USMB Bobby.

Can we look forward to the Bob and Morty show?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Nov 12, 2018)

Dyavion said:


> Hi


Higher.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 15, 2018)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby Martnen said:
> ...



You heard wrong


----------



## miketx (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello, welcome aboard.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 3, 2018)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Bobby Martnen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!
> ...



Quick.


----------



## petro (Dec 3, 2018)

Welcome.
Most posters seem to be a rather unruly group of seniors from a local nursing home...
 
You are welcome if you don't bogart.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Dec 4, 2018)

petro said:


> Welcome.
> Most posters seem to be a rather unruly group of seniors from a local nursing home...
> View attachment 232597
> You are welcome if you don't bogart.




puff
puff
pass


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 5, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome. It was me who introduced him to this forum. We are friends on faceook. Good friends actually.
> ...


was that mort?....i thought it was george cloony....


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2019)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!


Enjoy you time before they make you go away...


----------



## Vastator (Feb 5, 2019)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Okay, simply calling yourself Alt-Right doesn't really explain much, since a large number of them only call themselves that to annoy the left. Are you "Alt-Right" in the sense that you separate yourself from the Republican Party, or are you Alt-Right in the sense that you're a 'Kekistan Memelord'._
> ...


Good to hear. This board as a whole doesn't take kindly to racists...


----------



## Aponi (Feb 11, 2019)

Bobby Martnen said:


> Hey! I'm Bobby! I'm a 20 year old and I'm excited to be here!


Welcome


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 11, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Bobby Martnen said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Nope, but then the Democrats don't care if you take kindly to them.

Welcome.


----------

